# Out of control, she says...



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Could be worse.... I not chasing other women, I'm being quiet, and she knows where to find me.....


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

All things considered I'd say you have a great start! 

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

LMAO. Nice bench!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

is it really anymore "out of control" than fishing? reloading is just another hobby for a lot of people.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> is it really anymore "out of control" than fishing? reloading is just another hobby for a lot of people.


..fishing might be out of control also....


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Sharp Charge said:


> LMAO. Nice bench!


Thank you, it's the bench designed by the National Reloading Manufactures Association. 

https://sites.google.com/site/grassrocketranch/the-nrma-reloading-bench#AEN7


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

eatinbass said:


> ..fishing might be out of control also....


it certainly is for me


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the way things are going she should be thanking you!!! you can never have enough


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

eatinbass said:


> Thank you, it's the bench designed by the National Reloading Manufactures Association.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/grassrocketranch/the-nrma-reloading-bench#AEN7


I thought so. I've seen the plans for it just didn't build that one. Looks like an ideal set up though.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

It is an ideal setup for reloading and routine maintenance, well worth it.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

After my wife made three trips to get ammo with no luck, she is asking how much longer before I start reloading.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

buzzing byrd said:


> After my wife made three trips to get ammo with no luck, she is asking how much longer before I start reloading.


Your wife buys you ammo!!! You are one lucky man!!!
Reloading can be very relaxing, I would recommend trying it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Reloading can be relaxing, if you already have the equipment and a supply of components. If you are starting out from scratch the search for components may be as stressful as searching for ammo.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I am wondering a couple of things- number one- is that a hornady press, how do you like it, and how well does the powder measure drop a powder charge that is consistent ? also what caliber are you reloading please ? have a nice day ! Curtis


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Curtis,
Yes, Its the Hornady Lock-N-Load. The measure work well for bulk loading, for accuracy I still drop and adjust individually (a 10th of a grain is a measurement in my book). I reload, 300WM, 308W, 7.62x51mm (there are different specs for the two rounds), 7.62x54mm, 22-250, 5.56, 45ACP, 44RM, 357M, 9mm Luger, and 380ACP. Any round going into my bolt guns are done on the O frame press and meticulously built.
Is that a PALMA in your profile picture and are you wearing a FREELAND'S jacket?



Loaded some Benchmark with a 55 grain V-MAX yesterday morning resulting in this 5 shot hole (100m).










Out of a RRA with a 557 EOTech....


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks for the info- that rifle is a custom built 7MM Magnum that I used to shoot at Camp Perry- i gave it to my son now im shooting a 300 Win Mag I built. yes -that is a Freelands Shooting Jacket im wearing it has had a hard life since 1991 ! I use a Dillon XL 650 for what I call blasting ammo- like you all my precision rifle ammo and the ammo for my 50 is loaded one at a time. NICE group I have never used Benchmark powder after looking at that I am going to have to try it ! the powder measure from Dillon works great and I also have a Harrells powder measure that works fabulous. I had a Lee Disc, and a free standing Lee powder measure that quickly found their way into the trash along with the Lee pro 1000 press and its side kick balance beam. I never could get them to throw the same powder charge twice- it wasn't even close. I have a friend that is looking to buy a press and I was wondering how well you like that one.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

For a progressive press, I like it. The quick change over is what sold me on it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks Ill tell him you recommend it !!


----------

